# La Paz Ferry



## sydgirl (Feb 13, 2013)

We plan to take the ferry fro Matzalan to LaPaz this December anyone have recent experience we once with this crossing? The procedure to but tickets? Would you recommend getting a cabin. Also, we have a dog. I've heard the dog is allowed but needs to stay with the car. It's this accurate? Any info/advice would be appreciated


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will need to be sure that your car is temporarily imported, as you will be leaving the Baja and going to the mainland, where foreign cars must have stickers and paperwork for the Importada Temporal. There is a fee, plus a deposit of $200-$400 USD, depending upon the age of your car.
You might want to consider how your dog will take to staying in the car, alone, for a very long time in a strange place with strange noises, no food or water and no place to relieve himself. Cruel, in my opinion. I would drive around and enjoy the scenery and the trip.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

RV, it appears from the OP's first sentence that they are traveling from Mazatlan to La Paz so they already have their TIP in place...

I also believe having to have a pet in the vehicle for 18 hours is cruel but I believe a small bowl of water is ok to have in the vehicle...

If the OP is exiting Mexico from Baja the only 2 crossings where they can get the deposit back are Tijuana and Mexicali......

I would and have spent the money for a cabin...


----------



## sydgirl (Feb 13, 2013)

I've heard conflicting reports re pets. Someone told me he would need to stay in the car but that I would have access to the car and could walk him . From the ferry website it appears there are some kennels for pets but not sure if they can be reserved in advance


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's the Baja Ferries website:
.:: Baja Ferries Website ::.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Oops! My fuzzy eyes got that backwards. Sorry.
They will have their IT (Importada Temporal).


----------



## mariaelena (Nov 14, 2012)

There is a place where dogs in kennels can be kept on the deck of the boat. You would have to have your own dog kennel. It's right next to the garbage bins but at least they are in the open air. It is generally closed to passengers but you might be able to get permission to visit your pet there. We haven't traveled with a pet, but have seen them on the ferry. I would highly recommend getting a cabin if it's in your budget. The lounges are crowded and the movies run loudly and nonstop. You can get a cabin with your own bathroom and shower, or a room with a shared bathroom. If you are young and want to sleep outside with a pad and a sleeping bag, go for it. By the way, everyone on board gets two decent meals with the price of their tickets.


----------



## SansPool (Jun 20, 2013)

I would reccomend a cabin just based on the bathroom factor alone. The public ones are generally quite a mess by morning time! And I take my own munchies...have found the food on the ferry to be horrible.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mariaelena said:


> There is a place where dogs in kennels can be kept on the deck of the boat. You would have to have your own dog kennel. It's right next to the garbage bins but at least they are in the open air. It is generally closed to passengers but you might be able to get permission to visit your pet there. We haven't traveled with a pet, but have seen them on the ferry. I would highly recommend getting a cabin if it's in your budget. The lounges are crowded and the movies run loudly and nonstop. You can get a cabin with your own bathroom and shower, or a room with a shared bathroom. If you are young and want to sleep outside with a pad and a sleeping bag, go for it. By the way, everyone on board gets two decent meals with the price of their tickets.


I only took it once, from Topolobampo to La Paz. The lounge was not crowded the night I went. I slept in a chair in the lounge and was fine. I can't remember if the movies ran all night. I know on the buses they shut them off around 10 pm.


----------



## SansPool (Jun 20, 2013)

The Topolabampo leg tends to be quite a bit less crowded. Ít is also shorter, but then you have the 6 hour or so bus ride from Los Mochis to Mazatlan.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

SansPool said:


> The Topolabampo leg tends to be quite a bit less crowded. Ít is also shorter, but then you have the 6 hour or so bus ride from Los Mochis to Mazatlan.


True, but it runs more frequently.

The one time I wanted to take the ferry, I neglected to make a reservation assuming that a person with no vehicle would have no trouble getting on the ferry. Wrong! I got to the Mazatlan ferry terminal and was told the next available space was two days later. Since I had to be in La Paz the next morning I thought I was in big trouble. Instead I went back to the bus station, caught a bus to Los Mochis, took a taxi out to the ferry terminal in Topolobampo, arrived 15 minutes before it departed, and made it to La Paz the next morning on schedule. The shorter crossing time made up for the addition of the bus leg.


----------

